

Why Is iTunes So Bad? - weston
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/07/why-is-itunes-so-bad/399833/?single_page=true

======
jacobtr
If iTunes is bad you should check out Apple Music...

[https://www.useronboard.com/how-applemusic-onboards-new-
user...](https://www.useronboard.com/how-applemusic-onboards-new-users/)

~~~
weston
Yeesh! That's terrible. It makes iTunes look simple by comparison.

